# He's Here!



## KarenSoCal (Aug 12, 2017)

Today is his first day in his new home. I think he's doing well...ate a pile of greens, and loves to soak himself in his water pan.
I'm not sure he likes the burrow I dug for him, but he hasn't done any digging yet.
I'm sprinkling down his enclosure, especially over his burrow. Once I learn how to program the water timer, that will be easier.
So far, so good!
By the way, his name is Kenai, but we've been referring to him as Chug. Seems to be his new name.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 12, 2017)

Don't be surprised if in the next day or so he stops eating and only hides.  This seems to be what they do, most species. They eat and wander the new enclosure, acting right at home, then the seem to tuck in and act afraid in the next day or so. It takes a week or two for them to snap out of it. You can find him and place him in front of the food daily, but don't be surprised if he doesn't eat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 12, 2017)

CONGRATS !
He seems to be settling in nicely.


----------



## Maitaimommy (Aug 12, 2017)

Chug is a cutie he looks happy and relaxed


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 12, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Don't be surprised if in the next day or so he stops eating and only hides. This seems to be what they do, most species. They eat and wander the new enclosure, acting right at home, then the seem to tuck in and act afraid in the next day or so. It takes a week or two for them to snap out of it. You can find him and place him in front of the food daily, but don't be surprised if he doesn't eat.


Thank you! I'll definitely try to not panic if he does that![emoji2]


----------



## MrMarg&me (Aug 13, 2017)

How exciting to finally have Chug home! Hope he is doing well. Looking forward to all the updates!


----------



## Tom (Aug 13, 2017)

Congrats!!!


----------



## TammyJ (Aug 14, 2017)

That's great and I love the name "Chug"!


----------



## Stuart S. (Aug 15, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## MrMarg&me (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi Karen! I have been thinking about you and Chug. How are things going?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 22, 2017)

MissMarg&me said:


> Hi Karen! I have been thinking about you and Chug. How are things going?


I think things are going ok. He ate well the first week, but this week he's not eating much, and not every day. A couple evenings he didn't come out of his burrow...but @Yvonne G warned me this might happen, so trying not to think something's wrong.
Only other issue is the heat. I put a shade cloth structure over the burrow, and I have a sprinkler come on for 2 minutes every hour, keeping the ground around his burrow and the shade cloth wet. Still I think the heat is partly why he isn't always coming out. When he does, I've been soaking him. He acts like he is ok...holds himself high on his feet, and comes to the entrance of his burrow to check out what's going on.
Hopefully, he just needs a little more time to fully adjust.
Thanks for asking about us!


----------



## daniellenc (Aug 23, 2017)

He is adorable congrats!!! I wouldn't worry about the food issue just yet. If you have weeds growing in his enclosure he may be eating without you knowing. Heat will also make them hide out more and eat less.


----------



## MrMarg&me (Aug 23, 2017)

Thank you for the detailed response. It does take them time to adjust to a new home. I agree he is probably avoiding the heat.


----------

